# Lizards > Chameleons >  Help getting cham to lay eggs

## ked123

I recently bought a baby veiled chameleon about 5 months ago and just a few weeks ago I noticed that she was being more weak and clumsy when she walked. One day I came home from school and discovered that she was in the bottom of her cage and extremely dark. I immediately took her to a local exotics animal vet and they said she was eggbound and had MBD. I went for her check up last friday and they told me to go on this website and find a breeder that would have information on how to get her to lay her eggs...help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks a ton  :Smile:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

You need to provide female chameleons (egg bearers) with a laying bin... I use a large plant pot with organic potting soil but washed play sand would be best. My female has not laid her first clutch yet and am waiting on that myself. Here is a link to a great egg laying blog and this forums is the BEST at getting your questions answered.

http://www.chameleonforums.com/blogs...aying-bin.html

----------


## CopperNightShade

> I recently bought a baby veiled chameleon about 5 months ago and just a few weeks ago I noticed that she was being more weak and clumsy when she walked. One day I came home from school and discovered that she was in the bottom of her cage and extremely dark. I immediately took her to a local exotics animal vet and they said she was eggbound and had MBD. I went for her check up last friday and they told me to go on this website and find a breeder that would have information on how to get her to lay her eggs...help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks a ton


Hello you!  It is me - the tech who is in love with your chameleon.  How is the little girl doing?

----------

